# Side Project.....Raising a Mantis...



## buddogmutt (Jun 10, 2012)

here it is....i have 3 i'll be raising to maturity...just wanted to see some action...feeding,eating and what not...so...here we go...


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 10, 2012)

Cool pets!  I used to see those things quite a bit around the blueberry fields back in the day but havnt seen one in years. Those things always freaked me out a lil bit.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 10, 2012)

lol......


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2012)

They look like good little soldiers going after the bad guys. very cool. I don't like the part where they eat each other if they don't have enough to eat.

Very nice pic's again Bud, thanks.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 10, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> They look like good little soldiers going after the bad guys. very cool. I don't like the part where they eat each other if they don't have enough to eat.
> 
> Very nice pic's again Bud, thanks.


 
there's ants,termite larva(from old wood from fence repair) a few fruit fly type flies and aphids from the rose bushes in the yard...so plenty of food for now..all from backyard..and 2 small spiders


----------



## growNM (Jun 13, 2012)

thats cool. What is that ball? some sort of food


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 13, 2012)

growNM said:
			
		

> thats cool. What is that ball? some sort of food


 
the cocoon they emerged from....


----------



## ziggyross (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow that is pretty cool. I didn't know they came from a cocoon like that. I have a small one living in my lemon basil.


----------



## growNM (Jun 14, 2012)

sweet


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 5, 2012)

okay....the biggest ate the last one last night...so from 4 to 1....getting big though....and a blast to watch eat...cant wait til it gets bigger so i can feed it bigger food....


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2012)

Wowzer BDM, Very cool :cool2:


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 6, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Wowzer BDM, Very cool :cool2:


 

lol....thanks...i thought so too


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 6, 2012)

So their cannibals also. What is the red dot below the mantis in the second picture?


----------



## Roddy (Jul 6, 2012)

A few seem to have found their way into my greenhouse, saw one this morning again! There's a big green one and a smaller brown one so far...


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 6, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> So their cannibals also. What is the red dot below the mantis in the second picture?


 
ladybug...they eat those as well


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 6, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> A few seem to have found their way into my greenhouse, saw one this morning again! There's a big green one and a smaller brown one so far...


 
great pest control


----------

